# Parley's



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Anyone know when it will open to the public? I'm dying to get up there!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

If you mean the BWB club for the Friday night pig shoots they usually start the first week in May weather permitting.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> If you mean the BWB club for the Friday night pig shoots they usually start the first week in May weather permitting.


So that would be next Friday...the 8th?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

UZ-A-BOW said:


> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":30tmozly]If you mean the BWB club for the Friday night pig shoots they usually start the first week in May weather permitting.


So that would be next Friday...the 8th?[/quote:30tmozly]

I'd bet money on it. :wink:


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Actually it starts today 2:00 PM til Dark  
"weather permitting" :?:


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Tex, what's a Friday night pig shoot? Is there alot of interest in that? I'm the range director up at the base this year and we're looking for more ways to get people out shooting so I would like to hear what you have to say about these types of shoots. You can PM me if you would like.


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

I would also like to know what the shoot is. Is this a private club or is it open the public? I would be interested in joining. Please PM me.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

BWB (Beehive Wasatch Bowhunters) is a private club. But every Friday night they host the "Friday night pig shoots" on that day throughout the summer it's open to the public. Cost is ten bucks for guys, kids and gals shoot for free. So it's a great family value. Plus they always have dinner up there and you can get a full plate of food for about 4 bucks. They have several courses set up with 3-D targets in all kinds of terrain and distances. Great practice for the hunt.

They also have shoots open to the public throughout the season like their safari shoot and their annual Treasure Mountain shoot in August. You'll have to go up and talk to one of the members to see about becoming one.


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

Tex is right it is open to the public on fridays only. the course is cut into 2 sections. shoot the first section and it ends at the burger shack so you can have lunch then shoot the second half. be in shape cause it is a up and down shoot but very fun.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

elkaholic226 said:


> Tex is right it is open to the public on fridays only. the course is cut into 2 sections. shoot the first section and it ends at the burger shack so you can have lunch then shoot the second half. *be in shape *cause it is a up and down shoot but very fun.


Be in shape? You're kidding right? That is nothing......My 80 yr old grandma can do it without breaking a sweat!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

UZ-A-BOW said:


> My 80 yr old grandma can do it without breaking a sweat!


That's how all 80 yr old grandmas do it.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> UZ-A-BOW said:
> 
> 
> > My 80 yr old grandma can do it without breaking a sweat!
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Clutch comedy Finn!


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

thats why you have to be in shape cuz you have to carry idiots grandma


----------

